# LCP crimps jacket on gold dot



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a LCP and a Walther (S&W) PPK/S. Today at the range I got second round jams on both. When I inspected the rounds, One of the wedge shaped jacket segments way crimped. The one from the Walther was just visible, but enough to stop the loading. But the one from the LCP was actually bent back away from the sub-layerenough to see clearly and feel it. Both were speen gold dot .380 from the same box.
I suspect the ammo since the same thing happened in both guns. 
Both guns were clean and lubed. Both fed ball range ammo without a flaw.
Anyone had a similar problem? The crimps worry me. I'm using ball for carry untill I can get some other brands of HP in .380. Scarce around here.

Thought about it for awhile and I now believe the crimping and tearing of the jacket occurred when the round failed to load, with the slide jamming the hollow point against the top of the breech. Maybe ammo, maybe gun, but probably not unusual for the LCP with hollow points. Have to try a few more. 4/2/10


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Ball ammo for a .380 is not necessarily a bad thing, considering that the best hollowpoints don't have great penetration, under anything less than optimum conditions.

I use Golden Sabres in my LCP, because they feed well, but I load FMJ's in one of my spare mags. I can't speak to the Gold Dot question. They work fine in my 9mm's and .45's, but I haven't tried them in .380.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Some weapons just cant be trusted using HP's. If they operate 100% reliable with FMJ....Id buy a box of 50 of another brand of HP's and shoot all 50 to do a test. If they run all 50...then Id have to MAYBE blame the GD...and Id shoot it all up and not buy additional.

LOTS of good HP ammo on the market...you arent forced to continue with the GD stuff.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

Interesting. When I bought my LCP, the ONLY ammo I could even find at that time was some very overpriced Speer 90 grain JHP's. I paid way too much for 200 rounds. I fired 100 the first range session, and was very impressed that the LCP fed, fired, and extracted them all flawlessly. 

I've since fired Aguila 90 grain JHPs, Federal 90 grain JHPs, Winchester and S&B 95 grain FMJs and have never had a malfunction in the LCP.

I guess it illustrates how guns can be individual things. 

I carry the Speer 90 grain Gold Dots in mine, but if I had your problems, I'd consider the flat-nosed Winchester 95 grain FMJs.

Both the Walther PPK/S's I've had experience with, despite looking good, were never completely reliable with any ammo.


----------

